# Post Hurricane Michael Reefs



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

I have quite a few fishing spots in state and federal waters in Bay County.
Anyone know what I could expect to find when I get back out there? Could any be gone, covered up or moved by the hurricane?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All three are possible and likely. Rubble will be most likely be buried in the sand.


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

> All three are possible and likely. Rubble will be most likely be buried in the sand.


That's what I was afraid of. Although if all I lost was my fishing spots, I need to count my blessings. Lots of folks still hurting from Michael.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

whats the coordinates? ill check em for you


----------



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

I know that Navionics did a huge remapping project after Hurricane Irma hit the Keys and I'm pretty sure they will be doing something along the Gulf Coast after Hurricane Michael. If you don't have one of their cards there is a rebate going on throughout 2019. Here is the link: https://www.navionics.com/usa/lp/re...ampaign=tradein_2019-sponsors&utm_content=cta


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

@85okhai, I use mostly public numbers like the BC sites 1 and 4 (30 10.196 85 54.607, 30 10.153 85 54.594), if you are out there please check. thanks!

@CaptHallie, That's good news, I use the payed subscription for the navionics app. I only have a handheld GPS but it gets me there!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Save your old numbers anyway. I have some pre Hurricane Ivan private numbers that don't show much on on the bottom screen but still offer a few nice snapper and trigger each year!


----------

